# ACHAT IMPOSSIBLE AVEC MON IPAD



## PHIPHI8755 (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Impossible de payer avec mon IPAD
il rejette systématiquement toutes mes cartes bancaires
N° pas bon etc......


----------

